# Hair drying



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Ok, my next investment for the motorhome is a means to dry my hair electrically while not on EHU. I cannot do another year of "festival hair"

Can anyone advise? We have a 110w solar panel but no inverter (at the moment). We use the van all year round so solutions need to be feasible for winter as well 

The bald look is not an option for consideration either 
:roll:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Maybe a selection of wigs could do the job.

cabby


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

or a hat :lol:


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

This is what we do:
http://www.europebycamper.com/2011/06/hairdryer-from-12v-in-motorhome.html


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Or not even bother, all the rage nowadays...............check Google :wink: 

tony


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks Addie, that's a big price to dry hair but we could use it for other things.

I've already got an array of hats but you do tend to look a bit stupid eating a pub meal wearing a bobble hat, perhaps a wig would be better :lol:


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hair dryers vary considerably in power. Check their wattages and go for a smaller one. I run one on its medium setting on a 1kw inverter with no problem at all.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Not even bother? To wash? To dry? :?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

If you don't wash, then you don't ?????????????????

tony


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

My own hair dries pretty quickly, and Rita never seems to have any problems, but it does depend on how thick your hair is and how much of it you have. I have thick short hair and Rita's is very fine but just over shoulder-length.

One of the 12V hairdryers might do the job, but in heat terms the 240V ones are much better.

For what is needed, a 1kW inverter would power almost all hairdryers, and assuming a mid-range 500W hairdryer being used for 10 minutes, that would be around 7.5 ampere-hours out of the battery, which your solar panel should be able to make up on an average summer day without too much trouble. That figure takes in account the inefficiency of the inverter.

The current draw would be around 45 amps from the battery, and a quasi-sine wave type would handle the hairdryer well without going to a full pure sine wave inverter.

Peter


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Suggestion: Get hair cut short. Wash and it dries in 10 mins naturally. More time to enjoy life.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks Peter that's very helpful, I have longish thick curly/frizzy hair and natural drying doesn't really work for me


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

TheNomad said:


> Suggestion: Get hair cut short. Wash and it dries in 10 mins naturally. More time to enjoy life.


Hair is too unruly even if short. Thanks for the suggestion, cutting my hair off isn't a solution for me but I'll be sure to enjoy my life anyhow :wink:


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi Kaytutt

I have had your dilema for many years with both our caravan and now our motorhome. I have done two things:

1) Bought a Honda Generator (the small one) that I can plug my 450W hairdryer in and use it with no problems. It is very quiet and neighbours have said they didn't know it was on when I asked. I keep a 2000W hairdryer in the motorhome but only use it when I am on EHU.

2) I have had my 'fine' hair cut in the Pixie style in my Avatar.

I know that the above is not a solution for you, but perhaps a compromise would be a very small wattage hairdryer and a smaller, therefore cheaper, inverter might do the trick.

I am sure the chaps will tell you if that is possible (I don't do technical, thats a blue job). :wink:

http://www.thediscoverystore.co.uk/buy/travel-hair-dryer_739.htm


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

I have long thick haitr and I too get fed up with the non dried look.
For me a 450w hairdryer would be a waste if time as its no where near powerful enough.
I also use one if those Babyliss blower brushes that turn ...they are good bit of kit.

So, I got the baby version For the camping car...800 w I think. With the spinning brush and the hot air you can " style" quite quickly and there is no need to get it properly dry. A few minutes is enough to get rid of the bed head look.
We have a built in generator so can fire it up whenever.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you both.

I don't necessarily need anything very powerful, I just need to part dry my hair and particularly my fringe to avoid the Ken Dodd look :roll: 

Cheryl, your hair suits you but you have elfin features, I'm more Beth from "hairspray" lol

I've got a low wattage travel drier that I use when on EHU, I'll have to check the wattage. I'm going to the NEC show so perhaps I'll get an inverter there, although the generator is also a good idea


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Get a 12 volt clip on fan. Position it above the gas hob. Light a gas ring and direct the rising heat towards your hair using the fan.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Spacerunner said:


> Get a 12 volt clip on fan. Position it above the gas hob. Light a gas ring and direct the rising heat towards your hair using the fan.


Damn, another wet keyboard to mop up! :lol:


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Ah, I feel your pain, Kay. I remember asking a similar question on MHF once and got laughed at.  

A wet, cold head of hair was the worst aspect of travelling during the winter months of our big trip round Europe. I had to resort to letting my long hair dangle down in front of the blowers as we drove along. Not ideal. 

Best of luck finding and easy solution. Let us know what works.

Lesley


----------



## aivlys (May 1, 2005)

I posed a similar question back end of last summer and the guru's here were brilliant in advising me about an inverter and the use of a solar panel. 

I have tried it, running a 2000W non-sine inverter (capable of 1000W continuous) with a standard 1600 hairdryer on the lower setting, it works just fine, just need to be mindful how long you run it. I preferred to max at 10 mins but I gave the hair a good towel drying first rather that working from completely drowned wet hair. To finish off any styling I used gas tongs with a brush fitting. 

Hope it helps.

Sylv


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

tugboat said:


> Spacerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Get a 12 volt clip on fan. Position it above the gas hob. Light a gas ring and direct the rising heat towards your hair using the fan.
> ...


Try it, it really works.

I discovered it by accident after fitting a fan over the gas hob in an ancient caravan to improve ventilation when the missus complain of excessive heat when cooking meals during a hot summer. I was amazed just how much Heat it shifted.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Spacerunner said:


> Get a 12 volt clip on fan. Position it above the gas hob. Light a gas ring and direct the rising heat towards your hair using the fan.


<splutter> I think you are in cahoots with him indoors! 8O :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I hate hair 8O 

have never used a hair dryer, hairdressers are shocked when I say wet cut and leave it

If it doesn't work it won't work for me :lol: 
At the moment it's long although unfortunately not the thick tresses of my youth when in fell beyond my waist

Wash coil leave

End of

Aldra :lol: :lol: 

See what Albert has to put up with, mind you his is fast disappearing

And do I complain ??
8O :lol:


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Phill's hair is almost as long as mine but MUCH!!!! thinner :twisted: 

His Mother used to make him have his hair cut short when he was a choir boy in the 70's, he rebelled when 16 and left school vowing never to cut his hair again, and he hasnt! I wonder if he'll ever grow out of rebelliousness, he's 58 today :roll:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

58 today

A very happy birthday Phil  

Kay he is just a youngster, keeping his hair long, fantastic

Now did I tell you I Love men with long hair, very sexy

How ever I digress :lol: :lol: 

Yours is long and still thick

Great, shake it and let it dry naturally

That you will catch cold from wet hair is an old wives tale

aldra


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

You are a one! :wink: 

I'll send him oop Norf, I could do with a rest :lol: 

shake it, no way, I'd have diddy men seeking me out :roll:


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

We have two 125 AH LB's and a 3k quasi-sine wave inverter (I went large because we had a microwave oven and the hair dryer and I didn't have a clue as to what size to buy so I over engineered), my wife dries her fringe, has breakfast and then dry's the rest. During the summer we mostly wild camp/use aires and don't have EHU. The batteries do not seem to suffer from her hair dryer use (abuse?). We tend to only stay at places a few days so the batteries fully charge when we are on the move. I did use a solar panel (case type) from Maplins last year and that helped enormously and I will probably go the line of fitting one permanently this year.
We toured Germany and France last September/October last year and the batteries did start to run a little lower than normal (I think someone was abusing their hair dryer privileges) but a couple of hours on EHU soon topped them up. 
Just a point for thought; as my LB's and inverter were relocated in the locker under one of the bench seats I found it mildly annoying to have to lift the seat and connect up the hair dryer every morning. I rewired the inverter on/off switch (simple job even for me) and now have it in an accessible place complete with warning light (on/off). The 240v supply goes to a dedicated socket (once again easy to fit); the other end of that cable has a three pin plug on it that stays connected to the inverter (my inverter has its own 'trip' facility). 

Terry


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks Terry. Your setup and usage sounds ideal for me. I plan to get an inverter and will look at what's on offer at the NEC show. I don't need to run the microwave, I rarely use it when on EHU


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

We have since binned the microwave when we upgraded our van, I have since asked the experts on here if I had done the wrong thing by going as high as 3kw for the inverter and the general consensus of opinion was that it didn't have any detrimental effect to anything other than my wallet! 
I bought through Ebay and got a very good deal so I was glad for the peace of mind as often electrical equipment doubles up on it's power draw upon start up before it then drops back down to it's posted level.

Terry


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

we have an inverter Kay

It has it's own dedicated plugs in the kitchen area as the gas generator is wired into the fuse box along side the 240 system

It's great for charging up laptops, electric bikes etc works well via the solar panel for slow recharge in sunshine We run it when travelling for the Remoska or slow cooker (which we place in the sink for security)

You will find it very useful

We don't have a microwave .........or hair dryer :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Liz uses a 12v one while I drive to keep the VB charged up.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I have not read the whole thread, so sorry if this has previously been mentioned.
I have known people push a correct size pipe into the blow hot air ducts, using the hot air to dry their hair!
Obviously, you could only use this method when the heating is used.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We have a small Waeco 550W inverter that we use for small items. 

There is a small microwave but we rarely use it as we all enjoy a decent cook-up meal, rather than fast food. When we are at Nuenen we have EHU, but most other places we go to at shows don't have such things, so we need to bring the smaller of the two gennies along if we intend to use the microwave.

Grath's idea of using the warm air heating is one that might be worth looking at, you'd need a bit of vacuum cleaner piping and a reducer, but it could work.

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Grath said:


> I have not read the whole thread, so sorry if this has previously been mentioned.
> I have known people push a correct size pipe into the blow hot air ducts, using the hot air to dry their hair!
> Obviously, you could only use this method when the heating is used.


Great and obvious (once mentioned) idea Graham, I've kept a couple of old vac hoses just in case, better washer the spiders out first though or I'll be in deep wasaname.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Reminiscent of those hair driers that women used to walk around with slung over their shoulder, while wearing a hood that made them look like an alien.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Grath said:


> I have not read the whole thread, so sorry if this has previously been mentioned.
> I have known people push a correct size pipe into the blow hot air ducts, using the hot air to dry their hair!
> Obviously, you could only use this method when the heating is used.


I had this idea some time ago but have not been able to find the right size pipe for the Truma outlets.

Anyone know what would fit please?

Geoff


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I'll just get my sewing machine to make a hood..... 0X


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

oh! we'll have a patent war between Grath and Nicholsong :agrue:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > I have not read the whole thread, so sorry if this has previously been mentioned.
> ...


I'm going to see what I have kicking aroinx on the garage.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

The idea sounds good and great in the winter when you have the heating on but its not a year round solution? I wouldn't want to have to put the heating on in the summer both in terms of heat generated and cost of using gas to heat air, water and my hair


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

In actual fact, I think it would be better to have a smaller hose and just make an adaptor (or stuff rags round it to make it fit), thus increasing the airflow. The flaps on the Truma outlets may be complication though.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Kaytutt said:


> The idea sounds good and great in the winter when you have the heating on but its not a year round solution? I wouldn't want to have to put the heating on in the summer both in terms of heat generated and cost of using gas to heat air, water and my hair


Go back and look at my suggestion.
It's the same principle. A heat source and a fan.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Spacerunner said:


> Go back and look at my suggestion.
> It's the same principle. A heat source and a fan.


Methinks that would be like standing in a warm breeze.......not what women need for hair-drying. They need a concentrated flow of warm air onto a small part of their hair while the rest stays wet and awaits their attentions.

I cannot believe I am contributing to a thread on hair-drying! Who'd'a thought it?! 8O :lol:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

tugboat said:


> Spacerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Go back and look at my suggestion.
> ...


I was beginning to wonder about you also :roll: :lol:

Oh I see - it is for the pup :wink: :lol:

Geoff


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Nah, I just grab her by the tail and swing her around my head. :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> In actual fact, I think it would be better to have a smaller hose and just make an adaptor (or stuff rags round it to make it fit), thus increasing the airflow. The flaps on the Truma outlets may be complication though.


Not sure about other Truma heaters, but my E4000, instructions specifically says to have an open vent for the first one as it can over heat and cause damage to the heater, so I'd use that one possibly.

I'm thinking of either a bean tin, or maybe a silicone reducer from Ebay to get from tother to which


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

I have a suggestion. Every time you want to dry your hair, read this thread from the beginning and it will be dry by the end.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Spacerunner said:


> Kaytutt said:
> 
> 
> > The idea sounds good and great in the winter when you have the heating on but its not a year round solution? I wouldn't want to have to put the heating on in the summer both in terms of heat generated and cost of using gas to heat air, water and my hair
> ...


I know, its the naked flame element that concerns me :lol: I'm not particularly trustworthy even with a candle - having recently set fire to the menu at a restaurant during a business dinner


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

tugboat said:


> Reminiscent of those hair driers that women used to walk around with slung over their shoulder, while wearing a hood that made them look like an alien.


I remember those, you have to use rollers or curlers though and it will take ages if the hair is long (30 mins).

PS

Thanks Kay for thinking my avatar is me, I wish it was, its Charlize Theron. I just have her haircut


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

chermic said:


> tugboat said:
> 
> 
> > Reminiscent of those hair driers that women used to walk around with slung over their shoulder, while wearing a hood that made them look like an alien.
> ...


Another dream shattered


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

chermic said:


> tugboat said:
> 
> 
> > Reminiscent of those hair driers that women used to walk around with slung over their shoulder, while wearing a hood that made them look like an alien.
> ...


If its long it doesn't need drying
Wash, brush leave to dry

How do you stile long hair?

Clean, shining untamed

Much like MHoming :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

2 secs with a towel, job done for me


----------



## fantails (Oct 24, 2013)

I have an alternative idea (not yet tried as new to this lark also, but suitably vexed by the whole hair drying experience)
My trusty GHD's straighteners have a 150 w output (about 900w less than hair dryer) so intend letting hair dry au naturel and then using either small inverter adapter in 12v socket (amazon) or Ehu at aire/ stellplatz to straighten and style without blowing all the fuses. Not washing it everyday so every 3rd day once straightened will do and there's always the incredible baptiste dry shampoo spray if needed.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Fantails, genius! I'm not sure why I didn't think of that :roll:

Now what do I need to get these powered

[/img]


----------



## fantails (Oct 24, 2013)

Can't read the wattage on photo
I am looking at this

http://www.amazon.co.uk/inverter-Co...TF8&colid=2SVDEFO2EIQNV&coliid=I102TK6YHBXEB2

Which go up to 200w (only need 150w for ghd) with any type of plug (continental/ uk) and plugs in 12 v socket


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Well, I couldnt read it even with +3 reading goggles so I took a photo and made it bigger :lol: 

I think it says 240v 50-60Hz 35W 

So I think your idea would work for me


----------



## fantails (Oct 24, 2013)

Yeah! Holy grail of problem may be solved and at £20 worth a punt and if no good can still charge up the phone/ iPad/kindle and all other essential items us girls find hard to go without!


----------



## elldwin (Dec 3, 2009)

My GHD straighteners tripped our inverter so I only use them on ehu and keep a cheap set for use on the inverter.

Jan


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Babyliss can probably pass as "cheap" lol


----------



## fantails (Oct 24, 2013)

Ah that's interesting. 
What power was your inverter?
The Babyliss are 35w , the ghd are 150w so I suppose big difference, but may invest in some lower watt straighteners to keep in the m/h
What make are yours which don't trip and how do they compare to ghd?


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Mine are pretty good, Babyliss Pro, I think they were around £40, they do a good job on my hair which is quite thick and mostly unmanageable 

Although I've not tried with an inverter yet


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

You can also get gas straighteners, made by Babyliss. I have a set but don't use them as my hair is so short. Not sure how good they are.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8&...=aps&hvadid=2978978029&ref=pd_sl_9dj1t721hq_p

Save using battery power at all


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I've tried gas, they don't get hot enough to straighten mine and the refills can mount up

I'll get that £20 inverter, I may even be able to run my Bose Dock with that


----------



## elldwin (Dec 3, 2009)

My GHD's are 150w and the inverter is a 1000w but its because of the fast heat up that trips the inverter out. I am away until tomorrow so not sure what make my cheap ones are but they only cost me about £20.

My hair is longer than Chermic's, her style loks good on her but it wouldnt suit me. I dry it with a towel first then use my 450w hairdrier on the inverter followed by the cheap straightners. Its not brilliant but its the best I can do, sometimes I leave it to dry naturally and go wavy. Ever since I have been Motorhoming over 20 years now, drying my hair has been a problem but as i dont want to cut it short I put up with it.

Jan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Or you could try one of these


----------



## celcat (Mar 6, 2013)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Or you could try one of these


I have these and do the job nicely, far better than any travel ones I've tried.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm depressed

Why don't I need to dry and style my hair

I'm going to sulk in a corner

Whist my hair dries naturally

No it's no good, 

Life is finished, my hair is my downfall

Mind you at my age only one blip in many   

Aldra


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

aldra said:


> I'm depressed
> 
> Why don't I need to dry and style my hair
> 
> ...


Count yourself lucky that you dont need to! If I leave mine dry naturally I resemble Ken Dodd after being dragged through a hedge backwards, seriously!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You have that much hair????

Now I'm seriously depressed

Aldra


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Well, I have the opposite problem to Kaytutt. My hair is short and fine so if it dries naturally it is very flat. I have to style it with a dryer and a brush to give a bit of a lift and body. Naturally it dries very quickly so I have to dry it quickly, before it dries :lol: 


Aldra, you are very lucky not to need to style or dry your hair. :roll: 


Chris


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

I let mine dry in naturally then finish off with one of these

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Braun-C70S-Combined-Brush-Tong/dp/B0000C77E5/ref=tag_stp_s2_edpp_url

don't think you can get them any more 

just hope my supply of refills last out. 8O


----------

